# $18 Supermarket Whiskey wins title of "World's Best Scotch."



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

* An $18 Supermarket Whisky Was Just Named World's Best Scotch *

Nate Erickson
1 day ago


Watch out Aldi: There's a new value whisky king in town. Just a little under a year since Aldi's Highland Black Scotch Whisky and Islay Single Malt Scotch Whisky took home gold medals at the 2018 Spirits Business Scotch Whisky Masters, Lidl, their German discount supermarket competitor, has won big at World Whiskies Awards.





© Getty / bhofack2 Alcoholic Amber Whiskey Bourbon in a Glass with Ice 


Judged by a panel of 40 industry experts, Lidl's Queen Margot, an eight-year blended Scotch whisky, took home the title of "Best Scotch Whisky," according to the _Evening Standard_. The whisky beat out some serious competition from industry giants (and far pricier bottles) including Johnnie Walker Black Label. Queen Margot retails for £13.49, or approximately $17.98 USD, proving that good Scotch doesn't have to cost you an arm and a leg.




© Courtesy Queen Margot 8YO Blend Scotch Whisky
More Info

Lidl's Queen Margot is mellowed for eight years in oak casks, which gives it a "rich sweetness," a "warm, lingering finish," and notes of "dried apricot and plum." Distilled, blended, and bottled in Scotland, it has all the authenticity of any other Scotch you love, just with a price tag that's a little easier on the wallet. And thanks to the judges who named it their favorite, it now carries a little cred in the booze world as well.

Queen Margot can't be purchased online, so if you're looking for the world's best Scotch, you'll have to locate a Lidl near you. (There are Lidl locations in New Jersey, Virginia, North and South Carolina, Delaware, and Georgia.) At this price, it probably won't last long.


www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/beverages/an-dollar18-supermarket-whisky-was-just-named-worlds-best-scotch/ar-BBU9mvB?ocid=sf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2019)

Not a fan of Scotch Whiskey, Jack Daniel's is my drink of choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2019)

@rocky1 I trashed your duplicate thread. Didn't seem to be any reason for 2 identical threads in the same subforum.

@Tony you had made a reply in the other thread but I don't know how to merge it here. Just letting you know.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

phinds said:


> I don't know how to merge it here.



I got it...all set.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

I love scotch whisky. Too bad it's not closer.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

OK... I'm confused but, whatever!! I didn't post it but once!!

Figured some of our scotch connoisseurs might appreciate it. 






Tony said:


> Not a fan of Scotch Whiskey, Jack Daniel's is my drink of choice.



Can't drink Jack, I get seriously stoopid if I drink that to any extent. Turkey treats me much better! I scare my bartenders when I get on a Turkey kick. They don't know how I can drink that much and still walk, talk, and otherwise function normally. It's like night and day difference in the two whiskeys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

OK... I'm confused but, whatever!! I didn't post it but once!!

Figured some of our scotch connoisseurs might appreciate it. 






Tony said:


> Not a fan of Scotch Whiskey, Jack Daniel's is my drink of choice.



Can't drink Jack, I get seriously stoopid if I drink that to any extent. Turkey treats me much better! I scare my bartenders when I get on a Turkey kick. They don't know how I can drink that much and still walk, talk, and otherwise function normally. It's like night and day difference in the two whiskeys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I got it...all set.



Thanks Paul and Marc. Don't know how I did that.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> Thanks Paul and Marc. Don't know how I did that.....



You moved your lil stubbies onto the keyboard to make random letters into words. Easy....

Hahahaa


It was rocky's wack o internet that made the double topic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Damn Verizon Internet!!

Hopefully get better soon, new tower going up mile down the road!! 



It better hurry, it can't happen too soon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Damn Verizon Internet!! 

Hopefully get better soon, new tower going up mile down the road!!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

You just think it's bad on your end... When it does that crap on my end, it shows 3 - 4 of the posts. Then if I edit the BOTTOM ONE, it makes changes to it and the top one, as seen above. Then I can hit the refresh button on my browser, and the bottom one or tw0 go away, leaving the top altered one, and the unaltered duplicate below it. 

Which is really kinda freaky!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hopefully it won't be a 5G tower. Bad things happen with those things....


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> You just think it's bad on your end... When it does that crap on my end, it shows 3 - 4 of the posts. Then if I edit the BOTTOM ONE, it makes changes to it and the top one, as seen above. Then I can hit the refresh button on my browser, and the bottom one or tw0 go away, leaving the top altered one, and the unaltered duplicate below it.
> 
> Which is really kinda freaky!


Is this right after you drink the "Jack"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Damn Verizon Internet!!
> 
> Hopefully get better soon, new tower going up mile down the road!!
> 
> ...





rocky1 said:


> Damn Verizon Internet!!
> 
> Hopefully get better soon, new tower going up mile down the road!!



Why did you post this twice?

Why did you post this twice?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Is this right after you drink the "Jack"?



No... I could count the number of times I've drank Jack Daniels in the last 40 years on my fingertips. Prior to that, I did a lot of stoopid things!! 





phinds said:


> Why did you post this twice?
> 
> Why did you post this twice?




I'm not real sure... I clicked the mouse button, the screen went into it's making the post mode, kinda hung up for a split second, hiccupped or farted or whatever it does, and when it blinked back up there was a whole stack of them! I went in and edited the 3rd. one I think, and posted the edit as seen in post 1 above, and that popped up in post 1 and 4, but not in post 3 where I edited it. Upon which I decided to hit the refresh button and scatter the demons possessing my internet momentarily, and it came up with what you see above.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I'm not real sure... I clicked the mouse button, the screen went into it's making the post mode, kinda hung up for a split second, hiccupped or farted or whatever it does ...


Yep, it happens. Interestingly, it happens more on the other forum I'm on which uses the same base server software as this forum than it does here. I think there, though, it's almost always from phones, not computers with keyboards and mice.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 1, 2019)

phinds said:


> Yep, it happens. Interestingly, it happens more on the other forum I'm on which uses the same base server software as this forum than it does here. I think there, though, it's almost always from phones, not computers with keyboards and mice.



Does it to me all the time on Facebook, but the double entry seldom sticks there. It shows up on my end, until I refresh, or scroll down the page beyond it 2 - 3 topics and back up, then it's gone. 





ripjack13 said:


> Hopefully it won't be a 5G tower. Bad things happen with those things....




I'm guessing 4 G to work with all the other towers out here. We're not even sure it's a Verizon tower, but construction is identical to tower they put in the middle of nowhere 6-7 miles north of us, so guessing it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2019)

I'd check it out if a store was Around. But they are putting in an Aldies nearby, will have to check out their swill when it opens...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2019)

There's one of these stores near my daughter in Virginia. She is a scotch lover. Thanks for posting this Rocky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 1, 2019)

We've got one here that the wife and mother in law shop there occasionally.


----------

